# Feeling blue



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Inspired by TMB, I pulled out the light tent and fired away in manual mode, I am quite pleased with some of them... But I'm always chasing that elusive shot... :laugh:

Obris Morgan Explorer 1


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice... Very nice.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A few more with a steadier second hand... :tongue:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I'll play!

Stone cold sober (so far) with none of this 'assisted trickery' I'm afraid...










:biggrin:

:thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> I'll play!
> 
> Stone cold sober (so far) with none of this 'assisted trickery' ....
> 
> ...


 Fixed that for you :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

martinzx said:


> Fixed that for you :laugh:


 :taz:


----------

